# تم اختطاف سيدة متزوجة في مدينة نجع حمادى ب&#16



## ++menooo++ (30 مارس 2006)

*تم اختطاف سيدة متزوجة في مدينة نجع حمادى ب&#16*

*ليت لى جناحاً كالحمامة فأطير و أستريح**الساكن فى عون العلى يستريح فى ظل أله السماء.يقول للرب أنت هو ناصرى وملجأى ,إلهى فأتكل عليه.لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد و من الوباء الخطر.فى وسط منكبيه يظللك,و تحت جناحيه تعتصم,عدله يحيط بك كالسلاح.فلا تخشى من خوف الليل ,ولا من سهم يطير فى النهار و لا من أمر يسلك فى الظلمة,و لا من هلاك يفسد فى الظهيرة يسقط عن يسارك ألوف و عن يمينك ربوات ,و أما أنت فلا يقترب أليك الشر بل بعينيك تعاين ,و مجا زات الخطاة تبصر.لأنك أنت يا رب رجائى,جعلت العلى ملجأك.فلا تصيبك الشرور,ولا تدنو ضربة من مسكنك .لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك.ليحفظوك فى جميع طرقك .و على أيديهم يحملونك ,لئلا تعثر بحجر رجلك.تطأ الأفعى و ملك الحيات ,و تسحق ال أسد و التنين .لأنه تعلق بى فأنجيه ,أرفعه لأنه عرف أسمى .يدعونى فأستجيب له ,معه أنا فى الشدة ,أنقذه و أمجده و من طول الأيام أشبعه ,و أريه خلاصى .هللويا**تم اختطاف سيدة متزوجة في مدينة نجع حمادى بمحافظة قنا*

*
نداء الى اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة
تم اختطاف ابنتى 
مارى عبد مريم جاد الرب 
وذلك يوم 8/3/2006
وتم الابلاغ عن الاختطاف بذلك في قسم شرطة نجع حمادى بمحافظة قنا
وحتى الان لم يتم العثور عليها

للعلم ابنتى تبلغ من العمر 25 سنة ومتزوجة ولديها طفل اربعة سنوات
يدعى مينا 
واسم زوجها عماد جابرشنودة
ارجو من الاخوة المسيحيين النظر في الموضوع لان
الاختطاف تم بواسطة رجال من الدين الاسلامى

لذلك ارجو من سيادتكم
الاهتمام بسرعة العثور عليها واتخاذ القرار اللازم
لان الشرطة عندنا في المدينة غير مهتمة
وايضا بعثنا فاكسات الى مجلس الوزراء
ولم يتم الرد
ارجوكم
ساعدونا

مقدمة لسيادتكم
عفاف مترى سمعان
والدة السيدة المختطفة
احمل بطاقة رقم قومى : 2700433
*
* 
اللة قادر ان يحفظنا في الايمان القويم بالصلوات التي يرفعها قديس زمانه, ثالث عشر  الرسل البابا شنودة الثالث, الرب يحفظ حياته سنين عديدة ,وازمنة سالمة مديدة... آمين​*​


----------

